# Worm ID



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

http://msu.edu/~slouprud/junk/worminvivarium.avi

Looked to be about an inch or 2 long. He is freaking out because I was doing a glass repair on the bottom of the tank and using something at the time trying to use isopropanol to speed up drying so I could see what was not clean. I think that forced him out of the back ground.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

The link isn't working for me.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

The link is correct I checked on another device perhaps your browser/OS is not capable of handling it. It should just offload to a download though if that is the case.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Comes up blank for me too


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

http://msu.edu/~slouprud/junk/worminviv.mp4

heres a different codec


----------

